# Homebrew Bactrostatic Water?



## darkrid3r (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone ever made this?

Homebrew Bactrostatic Water?

Is it even possible?


----------



## independent (Nov 21, 2011)

How to Make Bacteriostatic Water


----------



## darkrid3r (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## darkrid3r (Nov 21, 2011)

BigMoe,

I was going over the instructions and recipe, 1ml in 9ml water seems like a lot of alcohol.
its like 10%.

Wont that harm the HCG or HGH?


----------



## meow (Nov 21, 2011)

darkrid3r said:


> BigMoe,
> 
> I was going over the instructions and recipe, 1ml in 9ml water seems like a lot of alcohol.
> its like 10%.
> ...



U misread brotha.. its 1ml ba for 99ml water


----------



## independent (Nov 21, 2011)

darkrid3r said:


> BigMoe,
> 
> I was going over the instructions and recipe, 1ml in 9ml water seems like a lot of alcohol.
> its like 10%.
> ...



The recipe is for 100ml of water.


----------



## darkrid3r (Nov 21, 2011)

dang i need to go back to grade two! 
no one said i had to read to be a bodybuilder


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

A lot of guys do that. Just make sure you follow the recipie. Also, you can pick up a 20 pack of 30ml bac water for like 25 bucks if you know where to look.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ any chance on pm'ing me the link?


----------



## pieguy (Nov 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> A lot of guys do that. Just make sure you follow the recipie. Also, you can pick up a 20 pack of 30ml bac water for like 25 bucks if you know where to look.



Now only if you could find AA for that cheap


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> A lot of guys do that. Just make sure you follow the recipie. Also, you can pick up a 20 pack of 30ml bac water for like 25 bucks if you know where to look.


 
Word...hook a mofo up with the info meng...

Also, how long will this bac water last if homebrewed....anyone?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

mountainsidemedical.com


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> A lot of guys do that. Just make sure you follow the recipie. Also, you can pick up a 20 pack of 30ml bac water for like 25 bucks if you know where to look.



There goes Sloppy pushing his bac water lmfao!! 

You got PM Sloppy.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't work for these fuckers. But they have the hookup.


----------



## darkrid3r (Nov 22, 2011)

49 units cost me 30.76 CDN to build. I spilled a unit 

10 ml units, with flip-top.


----------

